# Welcome Spring!



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2019)

Springtime in the Rockies (Betty Grable Musical Number)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2019)

Springtime in Paris


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2019)

Time for a Spring Feeder!


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy spring all. :love_heart:


----------



## toffee (Mar 21, 2019)

spring to mind --its nearly spring time whooopeeeee


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 23, 2019)

Still has a way's to go at my brothers in laws in Vermont.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2019)

We once hunted and ate robins. Now the birds are a colorful harbinger of spring...


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 25, 2019)

My lady friend in New Hampshire just sent me this pic. Guess she won't be taking her Mustang out anytime soon. 
This stuff reminds me of why I left New England behind.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 25, 2019)

Whoa SD, that website's pic is pretty grotesque!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2019)

'When spring arrives, all the little woodland creatures hit the streets!'


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2019)

Red-winged Blackbird


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

In my cherry blossom tree....


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 5, 2019)

*Beautiful Crocus Flowers

*


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

Got to have Azaleas in the south...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2019)

:lofl:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## DaveA (Apr 19, 2019)

Our daughter sent us a few shots from their visit to the Maine cottage this week.  They got within a quarter mile of the place (with their 4 wheel drive pick-up) but had to trudge the rest of the way with food, water, etc. in backpacks on one of their grandson's sleds that they had taken along, just in case. thay had heat in the cottage but the water's still turned off.  They were only there for a couple of days. They also (as a joke) sent a video (on FB)) of the two of them in the canoe in a small open area with the bow of the canoe up on the thin ice.  

Someone messaged them asking if LLBean sold canoes with mounted ice-breakers.  Very unusual for there to be snow remaining up there, this late in the year.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 19, 2019)

Spring is here!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Our daughter sent us a few shots from their visit to the Maine cottage this week.  They got within a quarter mile of the place (with their 4 wheel drive pick-up) but had to trudge the rest of the way with food, water, etc. in backpacks on one of their grandson's sleds that they had taken along, just in case. thay had heat in the cottage but the water's still turned off.  They were only there for a couple of days. They also (as a joke) sent a video (on FB)) of the two of them in the canoe in a small open area with the bow of the canoe up on the thin ice.
> 
> Someone messaged them asking if LLBean sold canoes with mounted ice-breakers.  Very unusual for there to be snow remaining up there, this late in the year.



Up there too, huh? CT had the latest winter I can remember, too.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)

Dublin Ireland


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

April showers


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 27, 2019)

Very beautiful!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> Very beautiful!


Thanks Dave....I enjoy posting pics for others to enjoy also


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 27, 2019)

We love spring!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

I raised four of those little hatchlings myself Dave, after the mother deserted them, a few years ago....one of the hardest things I ever did but soooo rewarding....they flew away before they were fully matured so I think they didnt make it....saw two of em dead on the street, hit by a car


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh lord! And I thought this story was going to have  happy ending:disturbed: Well at least you tried. Thats a lot more than most would do. Its good that your so kind


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

Finally! Its springtime!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

Thats the cutest and such a refreshing pic of Spring Gary!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

i thought that was cute picture as well. How is spring in your area popsn?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

Thats strange! I was going to pick a mosquito picture as well! But I didnt want to remind anyone of them yet.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> i thought that was cute picture as well. How is spring in your area popsn?


Beautiful sunny days with high winds tho and cooler at nite....lots of rain inbetween and pretty blooms are everywhere....starting to look like summer tho with everything so green already.....how's that weather up in your part of Mass?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> Thats strange! I was going to pick a mosquito picture as well! But I didnt want to remind anyone of them yet.


Haha....we see them here Already and with bushes surrounding our property, they're plentiful, ugh.....


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

I might as well join in on a springtime sneeze


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> I might as well join in on a springtime sneeze



Is that the Honey Boo Boo lady from reality TV, that I never watched? hahaha.....


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

Haaaaaahaaaalol thats funny


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh humm


----------



## Falcon (Apr 28, 2019)

OH  FINE !   Now I have to take apart  my  puter screen  and   clean off all that  sneezy  stuff.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)

Haaaa! Thats a good one! Sorry about that


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

Falcon said:


> OH  FINE !   Now I have to take apart  my  puter screen  and   clean off all that  sneezy  stuff.


:lofl:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 28, 2019)

Great hummingbird gif Gary and pic of kids playing outside (that's almost rare to see these days)  and beautiful forsythias there RR xo


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Spring is my second favorite season next to Fall.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 29, 2019)

cyrob19 said:


> Spring is my second favorite season next to Fall.


Fall is my fav too Cyrob but my second is Winter!


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 29, 2019)

Your right Popsn. As i was walking today i couldnt help but notice how there are never children seen playing outside anymore. I used to love going out on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 29, 2019)

I like both the same except i find fall sad with winter waiting to replace it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 1, 2019)

Just beautiful Pink Biz xo


----------



## Garydavid (May 1, 2019)

Oh! Nice! Very nice. Good one!


----------



## Garydavid (May 1, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (May 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2020)

Look what I found, hidden behind the overgrown butterfly bushes!

​


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


How did you know that monarchs are my favorite?   I'm tickled pink with this post!  Also, saving it!  Can't wait for the real thing!  They love the milkweed that I provide!


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2020)

Spring Bird.


----------

